# dhcpd.conf



## hruodr (Dec 7, 2018)

Is there a reason, why no dhcpd.con is in /usr/local/etc/dhcpd.conf?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 7, 2018)

Yes, you have to create it, there's simply no "default" configuration.


----------



## ShelLuser (Dec 7, 2018)

`pkg info -lx dhcp | less`, you'll probably notice dhcpd.conf.sample, copy, edit and you're done.


----------



## hruodr (Dec 7, 2018)

Well, there was a lapsus. The "no" in my question must be "now". 
I wantet to ask, why it moved from /etc/dhcpd.conf to /usr/local/etc/dhcpd.conf.

This is also the reason why the question was under "Installing and Upgrading".


----------



## tingo (Dec 8, 2018)

Everything installed as third party (you know, not part of the base os) goes under the /usr/local/* prefix on FreeBSD.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 10, 2018)

hruodr said:


> I wantet to ask, why it moved from /etc/dhcpd.conf to /usr/local/etc/dhcpd.conf.


It hasn't moved, it was never in /etc/.


----------



## Sensucht94 (Dec 10, 2018)

Any reason for not using the FreeBSD's dhclient(8) found in base (which you perhaps are confusing  dhcpcd found in port with, given it .conf is located in /etc like any other userland component))


----------



## tingo (Dec 20, 2018)

dhclient <> dhcpd ...


----------

